# Sears SS 12 and 16 fair price



## chocolate-lab (Feb 8, 2008)

I have stumbled upon a couple of older sears tractors one clearly says SS 12 the other appears to be a 16. They are sittin in a fellas yard for years and never does anything with it that I have seen. Heck I have never even noticed that it has moved in 2plus years. What would be a fair offer running/and non-running? Just curious what value of these might be? Thanks


----------

